# Best fishing apps



## krisc1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Good evening,

I have been on the hunt for reliable and free tide, fl fishing id/limit, knot apps for android. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm not sure there is an app for this but it is a good site for Pensacola Beach

http://magicseaweed.com/The-Cross-Surf-Report/955/


----------



## krisc1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks alot

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

you are welcome. Good Luck. Welcome to PFF


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

www.saltwatertides.com is a good tide site.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

I agree with the above two photos. Not sure of any apps,. I just bookmark the specific pages on weather underground and NOAA.gov.... NOAA.gov is my favorite. Simple to navigate on the website with accurate past and current statistics by cheking out specific buoy's. Gulf or bay.. also i include Magicseaweed for a projectory of conditions in gulf 5 to 7 days out.. Sometimes check out the innerlight surf report for gulf trips.. whenever I'm going fishing I never just. Check on report.. Also always check one or two reports the morning you wake up.. Sometime through the night unexpected weather formed but ot may blow over fast.. Save ya some.aggravation and money by doing some.homework! Haha..


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

For tides I use _Tide Chart FREE_. It's an Android app.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

I use RISE fish tides app. Very simple and free!


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

I have the following on my phone (Android)
FWC Fish/Hunt app -free from fwc, has your license, regs, tides, sunset, 
and more
BOATUS - free, am a member for towing (TowboatUS), has tides, your towing info, emergency contacts, more
NWS radar - 
BackpackerUSTrails - free topo maps with GPS
A compass - several available


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Look up Ultimate Fishing Knots on your Google Play Store. Good app.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

The sea tow app seems to be good.


----------



## Diablogod269 (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm not sure if you'd be interested in this, or if it's even available for Android... 

"Boating USA"

This app is fantastic! Probably the best 10$ I've ever spent. It's a GPS and a depth chart of everything! Find depths, locate near shore wrecks, offshore wrecks, channels, and deep drops in the surf. It's helped me out a ton!

My apologies if this doesn't interest you/unavailable on Android... Just thought it worth a shot to give you a heads up on this app!


----------

